# Report From ENSCO 8506 (First Blue Marlin)



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

We made the trip out to ENSCO 8506 this weekend. Immediately started catching blackfin and cutting cubes for chunking. Started chunking and live baiting hardtails around 1 am. Landed a nice yellowfin around 60lbs that hit a hardtail. Caught a few more large blackfin and smaller yellowfin as well.

Just before daylight, we caught a few fresh blackfin and started bump trolling. Within an hour we got a hit on the larger of the two baits and got my first blue all the way to the swivel in about 30 minutes. He decided to make another run right as we went to bill him and he chewed through the leader. Caught the fish, but it would have been great to get some more pictures. I am guessing it was 450-500lbs, but I dont claim to be a good judge of weight.

We decided to troll the weedline just north of the rig, and caught 2 mahi and 1 wahoo.

We saw another boat on the same weedline in an epic battle. Anyone know who or what it was?

Want to say thanks to everyone on this forum. I have been soaking up knowledge from your posts for the past year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!! Where is ENSCO 8506 ?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice work. You just can't beat that live bait out here.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

What boat were you guys on I was there Friday night about 2 am till Saturday around 2 pm. We were in a 36 invincible.


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

The rig is east of nakika, horn mtn, etc. 

We were in the 52 Cabo with a yellow hull. Boat name is "a reel dive". Were you the boat with 4 engines? You guys were flying at night!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the blue guys!! I am still awaiting the day where I am able to get one boat side. Looks like you all had a great time out on the water! Thank you for sharing your report, and congratulations!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

blakeb said:


> The rig is east of nakika, horn mtn, etc.
> 
> We were in the 52 Cabo with a yellow hull. Boat name is "a reel dive". Were you the boat with 4 engines? You guys were flying at night!


No that was team "high risk" appropriately named. That was a 39 nor-tech, and I talked to them this morning at the awards and he said they were doing 50knots the whole way out. When we headed in we saw five or six big logs floating on that rip north of Petronius. Lucky they didn't hit one of those. I think y'all hooked that blue right in front of us. Is the cabo a fly bridge with what looked to be a lady angler and two decks in the cockpit? If so we saw y'all hook that fish we were in a 36 invincible with trip Yamahas.


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

That was us. My mom doesn't do much fishing, she just doesn't like to miss anything. We jumped down from the bridge so fast when that fish hit that I don't even think I touched a single step on the ladder.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Did the fish come out from under that mat? And did he eat a live tuna/Bonita/rainbow? If so that fish could have won us some money if y'all wouldn't have been 100 yards in front of us. However that's not what happen ad glad y'all jacked him up.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We were there in the 42' invincible! We hooked up lots of black fin at night too. Then lost some heart breaking fights to some
Giant tuna that hit free-lined live herring about 250 yards off the rig.


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> Did the fish come out from under that mat? And did he eat a live tuna/Bonita/rainbow? If so that fish could have won us some money if y'all wouldn't have been 100 yards in front of us. However that's not what happen ad glad y'all jacked him up.


Not sure if he came from under the mat, but he ate a live blackfin.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

We were there at the same rig on friday also.. On the Full Pull.. green hatteras.. Nice work on your Blue!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

blakeb said:


> Not sure if he came from under the mat, but he ate a live blackfin.


Sweet


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> I think y'all hooked that blue right in front of us.





blakeb said:


> That was us.


Nope, that was Sea Mixer that hooked the blue right in front of us.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

That was us on the High Risk. Yep we hauled ass all the way out Friday night We cruise at 50kts. We caught some decent tuna, damn water was way to freaking clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice blue!! congrats!!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

If you think Ensco 8506 is good - check your Hilton's - there's an even better situation out in that area right now - look to the east.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

tom hilton said:


> if you think ensco 8506 is good - check your hilton's - there's an even better situation out in that area right now - look to the east.
> 
> Capt. Thomas j. Hilton


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

